# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Nueva Rutina.

## dreaigon

Vale ya tengo montada una rutina para adultos, típicas bromas verdes etc.

Pero yo soy más maestro Lavand y me gustaria hacer una rutina que juege más con los sentimientos.

No se si se verá bien lo planteado más adelante pero al menos es la idea de espectaculo que a mi me emocionaria ver:

¿Como podriamos llamar la rutina?

La Magia de la vida. 
¿Por que? 
Que hay más mágico que la concepción, la belleza y la perfeción de la vida, pero a la vez ¿que cosa hay más devil que ella?, que puede desaparecer con la rapidez del viento. Y en esto último es en lo que me encantaria centrarme.

La muerte nos suele inspirar miedo, respeto al que menos, ¿Por qué?

Por que no ver la muerte como una poesia, como el final de una cruel batalla sin descanso que es la vida, Esta vida llena de tristezas muchas y alegrias pocas.

Asi es como yo lo veo y asi es como quiero enfocar mi rutina.


¡OJO! no quiero hacer una rutina de mentalismo en la que se haga creer al público asistente que a hablado con espiritus.


Una vez ya he dejado claro que es lo que tengo en mente viene mi pregunta.

Ayer viendo el Ilusionista por duodecima vez me centré en el juego del arbol, el crea vida, me recordó a blake en el programa de navidad, crea vida de unas semillas. Pues bien, yo quiero destruir la vida, asi que ya estais dando ideas o juegos que conozcais que se pudiesen husar en mi rutina, eso si, si quereis participar.

Gracias

Opino y .


P.D: quizas esta reflexión sobre la vida os haga pensar que soy un loco o que estoy enfermo, pero os aseguro que no es asi    :D

P.D2: Se que lo que pretendo es díficil, que quizas nunca lo consiga, pero trabajaré duro en ello.

----------


## magojuanillo

hola paisano, pues la verdad no se me ocurre nada ahora mismo,pero si me viene alguna idea ya te comentare, bueno es que no se si entendi bien,"destruir la vida", si haces magia , destruir algo como final pues no se, ya habria que buscar una buena razon,ya que si destruyes algo y no lo recompones o vuelve....pues no se como verian eso,pero bueno,a darle vueltas al coco a ver si sale algo, un saludo maquina  :twisted:

----------


## ganu

Lavand es mucho Lavand!!! (solo he visto un par de videos)

Con esto no digo que no puedas desarrollar una rutina "tipo" Lavand (ni mucho menos), pero las rutinas de Lavand no solo son la charla, sino tambien la "pose", el "tempo" y por supuesto la técnica.

Estoy seguro de que sabes todo esto (no lo pongo en duda) y que sabrás ver tus limitaciones (si es que las tienes) a la hora de emprender el desarrollo de un rutina tomando como ejemplo a René (Lavand).

Dicho esto (que no te parezca mal), me parece envidiable tus ganas de idear y desarrollar rutinas o juegos y solo por eso ya tienes mi aplauso.

Con respecto al tema del post (sabiendo que te gusta Lavand), no sabria decirte sobre que tema hablar o hacia donde enfocar la charla; pero si decirte que hay rutinas preciosas (de llorar  :( )  que no se enfocan en la vida o en la  muerte.

Un ejemplo de ello es "Centauros y Sirenas" de Tamariz, que solo con la voz (yo solo he visto el que hace en "Lessons in Magic") induce en el espectador un estado de melancolía (no hay más que ver la cara de la mujer a la que le hace el juego).

Esto es todo, pero no me olvido del aplauso   :Smile1:

----------


## dreaigon

Aver, gracias ante todo por responder. Lo del modo de lavand no lo decia por intentar imitar al maestro ni mucho menos y por supuesto soy consciente de mis limitaciones más que de ninguna otra cosa, Solo que prefiero este tipo de magia a la que se hace con sorna gracias y bromas. Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.

En cuanto al mensaje de Juanillo, mi paisano. ¿Por que no puede haber belleza en un efecto de muerte, por que esto no puede ser magia?

Me explico, imaginaos este efecto. (lo más importante esque esta saliendo de mi imaginación ahora mismo, por tanto no creo que nunca se pueda llegar a producir un efecto de este tipo, parece mas un efecto especial de pelicula pero imaginad si no os gustaria ver esto:


En un momento de la sesión.......

Damas, caballeros, Ya hemos hablado de la muerte, pero antes de ella esta la vida y en esta quiero centrarme ahora:

¿Que es la vida? Todo empiza siendo un proyecto, una idea que plasmamos en un lienzo blanco ( enseñando un papel) esta idea crece y crece transformandose en un boceto, en una sombra de lo que será más adelante (en todo lo anterior se hace la rosa de papel) y se perfecciona convirtiendose en una compleja idea que flota en nuestra mente(en ense momento la rosa comienza a flotar)

Allí, en nuestra cabeza, ronda durante un tiempo, durante largos meses en los cuales vemos más cerca la vida, y de repente, despues de tanto esperar, como si de un rayo se tratase (se prende el papel y se carga la rosa) surje la vida..............

(Pausa de unos segundos)


(y ahora es cuando empieza lo que no es real si no inventado por mi cabeza, porfavor mientras lo estais leyendo imaginaos el efecto, la sobriedad con la que sucede y vereis como os gustara)

REPITO, EL EFECTO NO EXISTE, PERO ES DEL ESTILO A LO QUE YO QUIERO HACER, SI EXISTE ALGO QUE SE LE ASEMEJE.


Despues de la pausa, la rosa se deja en un florero en el velador y se continua)

La vida, llena de hermosura, de compejidad, de  vida.....
El mundo en el que vivimos es un jardín lleno de rosas, de diferentes colores y formas y nosotros, las personas somos esas rosas, pensamos que somos fuertes porque nos mantenemos erguidos, pero no es asi, somos tan deviles que no sobrevivimos al invierno, no podemos vivir eternamente y la vida se apaga (en esto la flor empezaria a marchitarse)
se apaga lentamente hasta desaparecer por completo.........

(La flor esta completamente muerta)

Tomen el consejo que una vez recibí de un sabio, aprovecha la corta vida, disfruta con las pequeñas cosas, nadie sabe si sobreviviremos al invierno...............



Y TERMINARIA.

A mi personalmente me hacen juegos de este tipo y salgo encantado del espectaculo. Por eso yo quiero recopilar efectos que, de algun modo se parezcan a esto que me e inventado.

Con esto a parte de ver magia a mi me enseñarian una pequeña leccion, y saldria del espectaculo diciendo.....Este tipo es bueno y tiene razón ha yque aprovechar los cuatro dias que nos quedan


¿Opinas tal que yo ?Quiero decir ¿os parece que este tipo de espectaculos (no me refiero a los juegos, si no a la base de la historia) pueden gustar?


Y ya de paso a ver si recopilamos juegos que se peudan usar.

----------


## gaga

Buenas dreaigon,

       Antes de nada alabarte por lo que quieres conseguir, pues nada mas que la idea me sorprende.

       Para seguir me gustaria contarte una cosa:

              Mira, la verdad esque a mi nunca se me hubiera ocurrido una rutina tan buena, sobre todo para el publico que tengo.
               Bueno a lo que iba, no se si habras leido por ahi que yo tengo una plataforma solidaria en la cual voy a asilos hospitales,casas de acogida,barrios marginales... a hacer magia, he incluso este verano estube en Peru con la O.N.G que me apoya y finanza. Como ya habras imaginado a la mayoria de ese publico le queda poco tiempo de vida, o lo peor, creen que por ser mayores, pobres, o estar enfermos(que no sea una enfermedad terminal), les queda poco tiempo de vida y ya sea poco o mucho el tiempo, no lo aprovechan, pues estan deprimidos en su problema. Por eso si consigues esa rutina me encantaria que me la dijises, o si vienes por cordoba me das un toke y tu mismo la presentas.
De todas maneras, me voy a poner a buscar algo inmediatamente, y no pongas en duda que en cuanto se me ocurra algo te lo dire.

                                Muchas gracias por tu atencion.

                                               ._GAGA_.

   PD: Si crees conveniente no decirme nada, lo entiendo perfectamente.
   PD2: Buenas Canu, me podrias decir en que vol. viene Centauros y Sirenas, esque un amigo los tiene y para pedirselo. GRACIAS

----------


## dreaigon

Por supuesto que si, yo trabajo con enfermos, aunque no haciendo mágia y creo que es esto lo que me lleva a pensar en estos temas.

Claro que si monto algo estaré encantado en compartirlo, aunque como tu mismo has divho el sueño que intento es díficil pero trabajando duro podremos conseguir sacar algo en claro.

Muchas gracias por que te guste mi idea.

A ver si podeis contar algo más de centauros y sirenas para los poco enterados como yo.

----------


## gaga

Una cosa en la segunda posdata que derefria a Ganu, mil perdones por poner canu, muchas gracias.

----------


## ganu

*gaga dijo:*



> PD2: Buenas Canu, me podrias decir en que vol. viene Centauros y Sirenas, esque un amigo los tiene y para pedirselo. GRACIAS


Pues en el volumen tres. Altamente recomendable

----------


## MagoJ

HOLA .... CREO QUE NOS CONOCEMOS  , soy J de Elche.. y felicidades por tu idea.. me parece sorprendente, innovadora y muy interesante...

Hacen falta ideas de este tipo para crear números que te lleguen a lo hondo.
Si sigue por ahi. Si se me ocurre algo te mando mensaje...

----------


## MagoJ

Definitivamente si nos conocemos... nos vimos en una conferencia de Lenart Green en Alicante.... UN ABRAZO

----------


## dreaigon

J claro que nos vimos, me fue muy util tu consejo con las cucharas y no, no fue con lennart, fue con dany da´Ortiz.

Me alegro que guste tanto la idea, Yo siempre pienso que los juegos de magia deben realizarse con algun pretexto, como demostración de algo y no mira te voy a hacer un truco asi por que si, Me gusta más el sentido que yo le doy, o intento dar a la magia y más si es un tema tan bello y enigmatico como en el que me he centrado.

Gracias por leerme y gracias por marearse la cabeza en pensar algun efecto que pudiese usarge.

Gracias mil   :Smile1:  

Opino y .

P.D: J aún recuerdo la conferencia, cuando todos le preguntabais por lo bajini a los demás murcianos si yo hacia magia y pensabais que era un buscatrucos de esos, como me arrepiento de no haberos demostrados mis sencillos juegos.... :D  a ver si cuando venga ammar......

----------


## Ayy

bueno, ahora que leo este post, me parece una idea excelente.
llevo tiempo buscando efectos de este tipo para montar una rutina con una historia similar (auqnue no enfocada a la muerte.... la veo muy poco apta para ciertos públicos), y a pesar de no termianr de gustarme la idea, me parece una rutina muy buena.
problema: como c_ño haces que se marchite una rosa?
respuesta: muy facil solo tienes que..... que no lo se   :Lol:  
jeje 
pero si no me equivoco me hablaron cierta vez de un liquido que si no marchitaba tan rapido, si hacia que perdieran el color y se pudrieran un poquito en poco tiempo (las flores) pero no recuerdo que era....
a lo mejor algún químico de por aqui te puede ayudar...

----------


## dreaigon

No jodas que eso puede existir?

Que bueno que bueno.....Fisicos del foro vengan a mi!!!!!!!!!!

Jajaj, que bien, pero a parte de ese efecto me interesa montar una actuación completa con ese tipo de efectos.

----------


## dreaigon

Vamos a ver, me han ablado de un ácido que podria pudrir la flor, aún así no seria inmediato, tardaria cosa de una hora o así.

Eso no es lo que busco, pasemos de temas químicos, ¿no podriamos montar nosotros una rosa con esas carácteristicas? siendo esta preparada de ante mano incluso falsa.

Y ahora en cuanto a los ácidos, ¿alguien conoce alguno que pueda ser usado con estos fines?

----------


## zarkov

No sé si vendrá a cuento, pero existe un spray congelador instantáneo. Se aplica a la flor y quedaría muy quebradiza, lo suficiente como para que se deshaga con una ligera presión (supongo, no lo he probado)..

----------


## dreaigon

Querido segundo papa.....¿POR QUE HAS TARDADO TANTO EN DECIRLO?


JAJAJ ES BROMA.


sabes el nombre o algo de ese spray¿
alguien lo a probado?

Es por empezar con las pruebas

----------


## ignoto

También puedes hacer la sesión mas larga.
Si dura lo suficiente, la rosa se marchitará.
 :Lol:  

Prueba con salfumant.

----------


## dreaigon

que es eso que dices Ignoto, ese gas del que abla el ruso?

Porfa si poneis un producto poner su nombre que es y donde encontrarlo si no uno se vuelve loco.

----------


## zarkov

No recuerdo el nombre (puede que existan varios). En tiendas de componentes electrónicos se venden. Sirve para bajar radicalmente la temperatura de los componentes que fallan con el calor.
Pidiendo un spray congelador para componentes, te entienden.

Siento no poder darte más datos, hace ya bastante tiempo que dejé de usarlo.

Ta luego hijo   :Lol:

----------


## dreaigon

y ese espray consigue congelarlo?

Pero de que modo, es decir si hecho abundate espray para uqe uede liquido en el final de un vaso no funcionaria.

Aunque seria un buen efecto tirarla al suelo y que se rompiera en mil pedazos, aunque seria demasiado brusco, basto para lo que yo quiero crear, graicas de toas maneras y a seguri pensando a ver si montamos un nueov efecto entre todos.

----------


## ganu

Para congelar (criogenizar) una flor hasta tal punto de que se pueda romper con un ligero golpe solo conozco el nitrogeno liquido (la profesion (futura) va por dentro   :Lol:  ). Como a temperatura ambiente el nitrogeno es un gas, se necesitan -196 ºC para licuarlo. Su precio no es muy barato para profanos en el tema ya que necesita de contenedores especiales para contenerlo (por lo demás es barato ya que cuesta sobre 3,5 euros el litro). A no ser que te metas a estudiar quimica y hagas tus juegos en el laboratorio   :Lol:   por que ahi casi lo regalan.

Con respecto a los sprays (supongo que os referis a los que producen frio para quemar verrugas), lo que contienen es nitrogeno liquido u oxido nitroso (-90 ºC), pero no se si valdrá para conseguir el efecto deseado. Además es de uso profesional, por lo que no creo que puedas conseguirlo.

Solo te queda estudiar quimicas o hacerte cocinero!!!!!!   :Lol:

----------


## dreaigon

Pues nada, no va la cosa pa lante, parece imposible a no ser que fabriquemos una flor con este mecanismo, aunque ahora no s eme ocurre nada.

----------


## zarkov

El spray al que hago referencia congela en el acto, es fácil de usar y está disponible para cualquiera que lo quiera comprar. Otra cosa es que cause el efecto deseado, pero seguro que los pétalos se quedarían blancos/grises y quedarían extremadamente quebradizos.

----------


## dreaigon

el precio es extremado?

alguien tiene acesso a ese spray y puede probarlo?

----------


## zarkov

Un dato más.

Entre otras marcas:

ENFRIADOR JELT (entre 12 y 16 Euros)

Composición: TETRAFLUOROETANO 80-100% ( dato para químicos)

Temperatura: 60 bajo cero.

----------


## dreaigon

vale imaginemos que ya lo tengo y que da el efecto deseado, como apliarselo a al flor en el acto?

----------


## ignoto

Venden sprays congeladores para limpieza industrial. Se utilizan para quitar chicles de las tapìcerías.
Yo conozco el de la casa "Tecnica" que baja la temperatura a casi -52ºC (Que es mucho frio para tan poca flor). La desventaja es que es un gas y no un líquido.

----------


## zarkov

Se aplica con una cánula. La cánula puede estar en el interior del tallo llegando hasta el capullo...

Produciría ruido, eso sí.

----------


## dreaigon

creo que lo voy a comprar, 

porque lo de "crear" la flor está imposible no?

----------


## ganu

*CryoPharma*

está basado en el método del nitrógeno líquido, es una mezcla de propano y dimetileter que alcanza temperaturas de -57ºC. Aerosol 35 ml   :Wink:   (tendrás que comprar más de un par)

De venta en farmacias

Lo de su aplicacion en vivo lo veo chungo

----------


## zarkov

Qué risa, no se puede escribir el nombre que designa al botón de las flores especialmente de la rosa (capullito adulto), salen asteriscos   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

capullo
¡Que pasada!

----------


## ignoto

Sigo pensando que podrías probar a ir a un supermercado, departamento de productos de limpieza, y comprarte una botella de salfumant (aguafuerte).
A ser posible, perfumado.
Pones tres dedos de líquido en un vaso (PROCURANDO QUE LA HABITACIÓN ESTÉ BIEN VENTILADA) y pones la flor.
Todo está en probar a ver que pasa.

----------


## dreaigon

la cuestión es ir probando, lo más inmediato el aguafuerte o amoniaco, aubque sea con violetas que tengo en casa, despues probaré los productos más caros

----------


## ignoto

Si vas a probar con el amoniaco, mejor procura respirar poco o nada.

 :Lol:  



Una idea.

Puedes probar a montarte una especie de agua regia casera sacando un recipiente al balcón y, poniéndote con el viento a tu espalda, echar dentro lejia y salfumant (aguafuerte) a partes iguales.
Si eso no marchita la flor, no te queda mas recurso que frotarla con esa sustancia repugnante que segrega omaller por los sobacos.

----------


## dreaigon

problema en que recipiente hecho el salfumant para que no queme el susodicho?

----------


## ganu

en una lata grande, usease un latón   :Lol:  

Compra una tina de plástico en los chinos por si acaso, pero no creo que la mezcla lo queme.

USA GUANTES!!!!!

----------


## dreaigon

ok tras comer are la prueba de el aguraras solo o con amoniaco y agua

----------


## dreaigon

Bueno, comienzan las pruebas para matar a la flor. :evil:  :evil: 

Que mal suena eso jodios  :D  :D  :D 


1.ª prueba: Amoniaco + lejia.

Nulo.

Se produze un areacción de efervescencia pero las flores continuan intactas: fotos:  1 al principio, 2 a los 3 minutos, 3 a los 5

----------


## zarkov

> Si eso no marchita la flor, no te queda mas recurso que frotarla con esa sustancia repugnante que segrega omaller por los sobacos.


Se trata de marchitar la flor, no de regodearse con el crimen.

----------


## dreaigon

Bien, para los que pensaran que esta idea se me iba a olvidar en 4 dias digo que soy bastante cabezón,  y el proyecto de la rosa, gracias a grandes y nuevos amigos está en proceso y estará a disposición de usarse en breve.

Ahora viene lo nuevo; Es un juego que se ha hecho en NXA pero no lo pregunto porque lo haya visto ayer y quiera aprenderlo si no porque estoy preparando mi nueva rutina y hay en efecto que me interesaria.

El susodicho es el siguiente: Jorge Blass, con una bolsa opaca de papel produce huevos hasta la saciedad.
ME gustaria enfocarlo a que la vida surje de la nada (enseñando la bolsa vacia) y que con un poco de esperanza la vida comienza a surgir....(musica mientras se producen los huevos y si despues se termina cojiendo el huevo y haciendo una producción de paloma alegandolo a que los huevos solo son un proyecto de la vida y que la vida es lo siiguiente (zasss la paloma)

La cosa es, donde podria aprender ese efecto de los huevos de blass

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Hay que ver lo que os gusta jugar con sustancias peligrosas/inflamables/tóxicas/chungas  :P ...y sobre todo para conseguir efectos  fácilmente reproducibles con un poco de imaginación...y os pongo mi idea, fruto de uno de tantos traumas que nos regala la infancia...Resulta que allá en mis tiempos de tierno infante y asistencia a la escuela, más para no molestar en casa que para aprender (preescolar y alrededores), se cuidaban muy mucho de mantenernos con la hiperactividad centrada en algo, de cara a evitar disgustos (benditos niños); así pues, cuando no nos intentaban convencer de que para sobrevivir en un mundo cruel era básico conseguir una silla justo al parar la música (y de la forma más cruel posible), nos ponían esa camisa de fuerza (llámese camisa de fuerza, llámese mandil, peto, poncho,saco...pero para contener fieras) que venía con una etiqueta de "embadurnar todo lo posible, limpiar cuanto menos mejor" y ahí, en ese justo momento, se daba por legalizada la explotación infantil no remunerada: a dejarse frustraciones, berrinches, sangre, sudor y lágrimas con las dichosas manualidades (un campo de batalla natural por otro lado). EL caso es que uno de las producciones en serie de la plantilla consistía en preparar unas rosillas de papel para justificarle a la mama que el dinero pagado para tu educación bien empleado estaba (manda narices, que imaginasen un futuro como vendedor de rosas como fructífero...en fin...lo que son las madres); el caso es que, meses de trabajo culminaron en varios espacios boscosos aniquilados y una rosa de papel multicolor envidia del más remilgado franchute, y "tan bella como mi mamá" (cuanto mal hicieron las galletitas de la suerte). Pero no podía ser tan fácil: si no fracasas de niño sería como no tener infancia (o no ser persona); comprendes entonces que acabar con unas manos de leñador no había compensado nada cuando ves que a los 2 días tu madre vuelve a tenerte en el punto de mira de su zapatilla boomerang y, lo que es peor, algo/alguien llamado humedad que se cuela por la ventana se carga de un plumazo aquel bello fruto de una explotación justificada...si será !$&¡!!

 :shock: 

Bueno...traumas infantiles al margen, la idea es: papel + agua = marranada segura; luego si te curras la flor de papel y la riegas de raíz, tallo arriba hasta el capullo (el de la flor  :117: ), con delicadeza, lograrás un fantástico efecto de muerte natural acelerada (y de paso recuerdas el trauma de la infancia y entras más en situación  :117: ). Además, es fácil de comprobar y no corres peligro de muerte (a poder ser, saca los dedos del enchufe antes de regar): una gotita en un pedacito de papel y verás que pierde tersura según corre la humedad por él...y tampoco hay que explicar mucho más, te haces a la idea ¿no? Pues eso, que mis traumas valgan para algo  :117:  1 Salu O dos!!

----------


## The Jack

Hay un juego de Luke Jermay donde recita un poema sobre la vida y la muerte mientras una rosa va secandose de a poco.
Si mal no recuerdo el efecto se logra teniendo una rosa seca y una nueva. A la nueva se le sacan 4 petalos y se los mantiene en la heladera (freezer preferentemente) y antes del show se le adhieren a la rosa seca rodeandola para que parezca viva. En un juego de tapar con las manos la rosa se va robando los petalos rojos y da la ilusion de que la rosa se va secando.
Si interesa lo busco bien y lo publicamos.

----------

